# The Beast



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the middle model.....maybe someone who gets my name at Secret Santa next Christmas would put one in my stocking. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.daymak.com/beast/features.html#price


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting machine.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

When your secret Santa is dropping your's off Mike he/she can put one in my stocking as well lmao


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that is my kind of moped.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw pedals, not me!


----------

